# Какой цвет вам нравится



## oleg45120 (15 Май 2014)

Собираюсь заказывать новый аккордеон, естественно, VICTORIA 
Какой цвет дерева вам нравится больше? Черный или Коричневый?
Вот картинки:


























Ну и видео:
Черный:





Жду Ваших Комментариев!!


----------



## vev (15 Май 2014)

*oleg45120*,

Если аккордеон под дерево, то тот, который у Вас был и есть сейчас - коричневый, мне нравится больше


----------



## askurpela (15 Май 2014)

Если аккордеон, то коричневый, а баян - черный. Красный баян, имхо, выглядит не очень.


----------



## диапазон64 (16 Май 2014)

*askurpela*,

полностью согласен и разделяю такое же мнение


----------



## Dmvlad (16 Май 2014)

Мне больше нравится цвет как у баяна Виктория на картинке, хотя если бы баян брал, то черный со стразами без излишеств :bye:


----------



## kep (16 Май 2014)

Скажем так: если хотите повыпендриваться перед публикой - то коричневый, а если перед своими, знатоками и ценителями - то черный: он выглядит подчеркнуто неброско и дорого - для тех, кто понимает.


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Май 2014)

Думаю, что все-таки черный. Коричневый мне за три года приелся, хочется новенького чего-то. 

Кстати, кто разбирается в голосах? Есть ли различия у фирм Binci, Sabbatini, Cagnoni, Artigiana? Или все зависит от партии конкретного аккорда, т.е. на любой фабрике могут классно сделать?


----------



## uri (16 Май 2014)

на мой взгляд от партии зависит.у меня стояли артидждиано,сравнивал с бинчи- одно и тоже практически,за исключением фагота,на артиджиано он более ярче штоли...но мне кажется это уже дело резонаторов конкретного инструмента,нежели голосов...но это имхо.А есть предпочтения на конкретную кантору голосовую?


----------



## acco (16 Май 2014)

*oleg45120*,
Pigini ставят в основном Artigiana. Академия купила 4 аккордеона. Звучат все похожи, но все же есть различия. Есть с вообще глухой левой. Дело не только в голосах, но и в корпусе и резонаторах. Ставили же мастера хорошие аккорды с Юпитера в итальянский корпус, так звучит вообще по другому.

Берите VICTORIA и ставьте туда аккорд Арапова. 
Тогда даже Гальяно будет завидовать такому инструменту!


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Май 2014)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Pigini ставят в основном Artigiana.


А я слышал, что они собственные голоса ставят.
Да, мне тоже кажется, что звук больше зависит от корпуса, резонаторов, чем самих голосов


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Май 2014)

Еще играл на Борзини с голосами Sabbatini и Artigiana. Разница в звуке незаметна. Все тот же самый мощный и резковатый звук.


----------



## Bayanist711 (17 Май 2014)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Берите VICTORIA и ставьте туда аккорд Арапова


А согласятся ли они поставить такой аккорд в итальянский корпус? И сколько это будет стоить?


----------



## oleg45120 (18 Май 2014)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Берите VICTORIA и ставьте туда аккорд Арапова


это цельнопланочный аккорд для Юпитера?


----------



## oleg45120 (20 Май 2014)

Я думаю, что меня устроят хорошие итальянские голоса. Остальное уже изыски, и не факт что хороший результат получится


----------



## диапазон64 (20 Май 2014)

oleg45120 писал:


> Думаю, что все-таки черный. Коричневый мне за три года приелся, хочется новенького чего-то.


 Олег. Берите лучше коричневый. Потом его легче будет продать и в цене не так упадёт, как чёрный.


----------

